# [ISSUE] Micromax A116 Canvas HD - Headphones compatibilty problem



## rachitsaran (Apr 24, 2013)

So, guys, I bought the new Canvas HD (Micromax A116) ...
Everything is very well exceeding my expectations except two issues (one minor, one major)

*Minor* - GPS has problems latching onto a satellite. Can be fixed with some booster apps, I guess. There are youtube videos out there explaining the process (Haven't tried them yet)

*Major* - Any headphones other than the stock ones provided in the Box with the phone, do not run properly with this device.

I mean, I tried HTC stock ones, Samsung stock ones, my Pioneer Headset, all were giving a very muffled output (I was watching a movie and the *dialogues* ONLY were muffled, often almost muted, but the background scores were sounding normal, glorious as ever)

When I tried the stock ones, everything was fine. But these are of low-grade make, and hence wanted to use other better-quality ones.

Anyone who has a solution / suggestions?


----------



## AndroidFan (Apr 24, 2013)

rachitsaran said:


> So, guys, I bought the new Canvas HD (Micromax A116) ...
> Everything is very well exceeding my expectations except two issues (one minor, one major)
> 
> *Minor* - GPS has problems latching onto a satellite. Can be fixed with some booster apps, I guess. There are youtube videos out there explaining the process (Haven't tried them yet)
> ...



This is a very strange problem... Hopefully, some member will be able to help you out...

You have posted this query on XDA too... in the wrong category though... Lets see... Keep an eye on that thread...


----------



## rachitsaran (Apr 24, 2013)

yeah ... didn't see that the category was "Hardware Hacking" and not "Hardware"

Waiting for some admin to correct it ...


----------



## papul1993 (Apr 24, 2013)

Try using a normal stereo headphone. Not a stock headset of another manufacturer that has inbuilt mic too. See if that works.


----------



## hanubaba (May 6, 2013)

AndroidFan said:


> This is a very strange problem... Hopefully, some member will be able to help you out...
> 
> You have posted this query on XDA too... in the wrong category though... Lets see... Keep an eye on that thread...





rachitsaran said:


> So, guys, I bought the new Canvas HD (Micromax A116) ...
> Everything is very well exceeding my expectations except two issues (one minor, one major)
> 
> *Minor* - GPS has problems latching onto a satellite. Can be fixed with some booster apps, I guess. There are youtube videos out there explaining the process (Haven't tried them yet)
> ...



the solution is that u take the cell phone and try out headsets in the market ... thats because the 3.5mm pin of this headset is a little bit longer than the usual 3.5mm pins..... believe me... measure it and see..... so u will have all the other headsets on one side and this one on the other side  with its pin being just 1-2 mm longer


----------

